# Gigabyte Z370 XP-SLI or Ultra Gaming



## eggtartboy (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi I'm have a few questions to ask you experts. My situation being I have 2 mobo and cpu to consider.

Gigabtye
1) Z370xp-SLI
2) Z370 Ultra Gaming

Questions
1) Focusing on power phase for oc-ing? Are there any differences between these 2 mobo?
2) is xp-sli a sufficient mobo to oc 8600K to like, 4.6ghz and 4.8ghz? Or Ultra gaming will be the more stable and better at oc-ing choice
3) Which combination is better for a gaming setup? Also a non-gaming intensive and daily kind usage setup.

Currently the bundle prices are as below:
Z370xp-sli
8600k, SGD577
8400, SGD466 (for info and comparison)

Z370 Ultra Gaming
8600k, SGD 619
8400, SDG508 (for info and comparison)

As the 8th Gen cpu are hitting our stores within this week, I would like to know how's things are like on the west side as not much testing and review has done for these 2 boards. Especially the xp-sli.

All feed backs, advises and comments are welcome.
Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

They both should be just fine. The Z370 Ultra Gaming has some LED effects, but other than that either should do.


----------



## eggtartboy (Oct 26, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> They both should be just fine. The Z370 Ultra Gaming has some LED effects, but other than that either should do.


Alright, thanks for the input. I will go for the sli, save the cost different for the nvme M.2.


----------

